# rally virgin



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have been traveling around the uk and europe on holidays ect for the last 20 years in assorted campers/m/homes we have decided to go to binton this will be are 1st rally and we would like to know how it works and if we have to bring anything in particular


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just bring yerselves!!  , look forward to meeting you! :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I second that, it's that simple!! just bring yourselves along and enjoy.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Be great to see you. I too am a Virgin  and this is my first time. I beg all to be gentle with me. 8O Perhaps we can have our own Virgins Corner. That'll bring back memories if nothing else.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Perhaps we can have our own Virgins Corner. That'll bring back memories if nothing else.


Is there something you want to tell us, Pusser? 8O

I'm sure you'll feel right at home very quickly.

Do we need nametags?

Gerald


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Memories of Virgin's corner???? Have I read that wrong pusser? How many times have you been in 'Virgins' corner???????????


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

chapter said:


> i have been traveling around the uk and europe on holidays ect for the last 20 years in assorted campers/m/homes we have decided to go to binton this will be are 1st rally and we would like to know how it works and if we have to bring anything in particular


Will be good to see you. While its good to just turn up, there is an unofficial list of things to make sure you have at a rally:

Chair
Wine
Nibbles
BBQ food
Camera
Warm Jacket
Sense of humour optional, but recommended! :lol:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Will be good to see you. While its good to just turn up, there is an unofficial list of things to make sure you have at a rally:
> 
> Chair
> Wine
> ...


And don't forget a few crates of beer for all your new friends!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi chapter,

no pressure just arrive and do what you feel comfortable with, if you want time alone that's fine, if you would like to meet some of us that would great.

Many will have plans to visit the area, cycle or whatever they feel happy with  

MHS...Rob


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I am yet another Virgin rallier!
But one further question is what time are people aiming to arrive on the Friday?
Another one is to pay the fee how do we do it Cash when we get there or what?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Mike,

I think we'll be getting there at around lunchtime - we're coming up from Cirencester, which is only about 30 miles away. I hope this is ok for the site. Otherwise, we'll cruise around the area for a bit.

Payment? I'm guessing we cross Nuke's palm with silver sometime during the weekend.

Looking forward to seeing everyone, newbies and ... ahem .. _mature_ rallyists alike 8)

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Binton Rally starts from 10am on the Friday morning, pay me on arrival cash please. You won't be able to miss me i'm the WITCH with the green hair :lol: As there will be quite a few that haven't been to any of our rallies before could you please do yourselves a name tag so we know who we are talking to thanks, else I shall end up calling you all thingy :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We'll be arriving from the Welsh coast having spent a week there, suspect around lunchtime.

.................no cash just a Visa take it or leave it :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> pay me on arrival cash please.


Do we get a VAT receipt? How much for cash?

Oh. 



LadyJ said:


> could you please do yourselves a name tag so we know who we are talking to thanks, else I shall end up calling you all thingy :lol:


Do we have to use our real names? I'm thinking of calling myself ... ooo ... let me see now .... how about "Pusser"? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chapter,
We all have started at some time, then the question is when is the next one. It is not like some of the Rallies you may have heard about. Totally non-compulsory, do as you like when you like. Just remember you are also invited to pop along to any group and join in the conversation.

Steve



gerannpasa said:


> Do we need nametags?
> Gerald


Mine will be:
gerannpasa :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Mine will be:
> gerannpasa :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Nice name, Steve. Wish I'd have thought of that :wink:

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_You won't be able to miss me i'm the WITCH with the green hair_

I thought you were planning to change your hair colour for this rally Jacquie :lol: :lol:

stew did not post this, it was sent by a trouble maker


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> stew did not post this, it was sent by a trouble maker


I thought it was the same thing :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> _
> 
> stew did not post this, it was sent by a trouble maker_


_

Stew, You are not going to pin this one on me and Gerald :lol: :lol:_


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Steve

you must learn that when you feel guilty its best to read a book and keep quiet mate. Thought they would have taught you that back in Beautiful Liverpool. :lol: 

Gerald

not sure what you mean, are you still running around camp fires :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> not sure what you mean, are you still running around camp fires :lol:


Nothing camp about my fires, mate :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we do have a load of comedians on here don't we

BSB2000 Ian wants to pay £2.50 on his visa card

Stew thinks I should change me hair colour

Gerald wants to change his name

Heaven knows what poor Irish Mike and Chapter must be thinking,
let me put your minds at rest guys they are all very nice people really :roll: well most of the time that is :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_let me put your minds at rest guys they are all very nice people really _

Only an angel could spot that we are really, you must just be pretending to be a witch Jacquie

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Only an angel could spot that we are really, you must just be pretending to be a witch Jacquie


You big smoothie, Stew. What a silver-tongued devil you are!

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Its reading your posts Gerald and trying to pick up tips

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now whats Stew after i'm a wondering gets me worried when folks start being nice :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Well we do have a load of comedians on here don't we
> BSB2000 Ian wants to pay £2.50 on his visa card
> Stew thinks I should change me hair colour
> Gerald wants to change his name
> ...


Obviously I am not a nice person then Jacquie?   
To think I was going to pay cash!!! It will be in 1p pieces now :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Aaaah Steve, I just know you were in Jacquie's thoughts if not in her keyboard strokes.

Don't worry Jacquie this niceness will soon rub off, caught it this morning watching the care bears film with Jessica when they were preaching that its :-

Good to have fun and be happy but its also important to be nice and help others.

We then watched the news so that ended that.

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I do apologise for missing you out Steve 1ps will be fine as long as it's CASH :wink: 

Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Stew, Stop watching the news and concentrate on the Care Bears, less violence mate :lol: :lol: 

For the time being, hope they do not catch up with current trends mate

stew


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We too will be Rally Virgins, we've only had our Swifty since April and so far been using it at various sites & laybys over the odd weekend.
So we look forward to meeting you all.
Chairs,Wine Nibbles Food Camera Warm Jacket and a Sense of humour will all be coming with us (Not too sure about the Fancy Dress thing :roll: 

We are also going to the York Show but as you were full we are booked in with the MotorCaravaners club. still if it's alright we may come over and spy on you all.

Brian & Lorraine
:roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I see you're no. 53 (out of currently 54) vans attending. It should be a great do. We won't be fancy dressing either (although my normal attire may come under that category for some people :roll: ).

Look forward to seeing you there, B & L.

Gerald


----------



## 101181 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hiya We are a couple in our very early 30's with 3 kids aged 10, 7 & 2. We have just bought a motorhome and havn't even used it yet we are thinking of attending the rally, We are in Northern Ireland. Will there be many similar ages to us and our kids as this is all new to us, many thanks Sandra. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi paulsandra3kidz

Sandra we have many members with children of ages similar to yours attending Binton Rally at the last count ages were from 11 months to 15. Adult ages also vary from 30s to 70s. If you do decide to come please list yourselves on the attendees list on the front page. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Sandra we have children of ages similar to yours"

Crikey. Don't know how you find the time. Put John down for ....... sake, no wonder the poor bloke looks worn out.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Haha very funny DAB aint you got no work to do :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 101181 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Lady J, I have added us to the list look forward to checking it out and meeting lots of new people. See you there!! Sandra. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sandra could you pm me with the names and ages of the children please. Thanks


Jacquie


----------

